# Where to buy a Nigora wether in New England?



## HeatherJ. (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi! Looking for a Nigora wether. I live in Western Mass but will drive a reasonable distance to pick him  up.Does anyone have any idea where to find one? I've tried online with no success. Thanks!!


----------



## mully (Jan 12, 2010)

One of the moderators on The Goat Spot has some for sale in western Ma  go here ... 

http://www.freewebs.com/phoenixrisingfarm/index.htm

Good luck, if she does not have what you are looking for she might be able to steer you in another direction.


----------



## HeatherJ. (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you or the inf. I did contact her, and she does not have any right now. I'll keep looking!


----------



## mully (Jan 13, 2010)

Try these:  You should find something here



Birch Grove Farm
Goat milk soap and goats for sale.
Hubbardston, MA 
birchgrovefarm@charter.net



Colby Farm
Nigerian Dwarf goats
Norton, MA 



Doe-Sy-Doe Farm
Goats for sale.
Rehobeth, MA 
508-252-3600
rid20007@ride.ri.net



Five Acre Farm
Nigerian Dwarf dairy goats for sale.
P.O. Box 9
Grafton, MA  01519
goats@fiveacrefarm.org



Hames & Axle Farm
Nigerian Dwarf dairy goats for sale.
Ashburnham, MA 
Farm@hamesaxle.com



Keldaby Farm
Farm store by appointment. Knitted and woven shawls, scarves and other mohair items made from their own angora goats. Dyed and created on the farm. Also sells goats.
12 Heath Road
Colrain, MA  01340
413-624-3090
keldaby@mtdata.com



Ladies Choice Farm ( a partnership of Janbouree Toggenburgs and Center Stage Farm)
Alpine, Toggenburg, and Oberhasli goats for sale.
Massachusetts
781-582-1164 or 617-259-0634
ladieschoice92@msn.com, Janbouree@aol.com



LongEars Farm
Goat milk soap. Goats for sale, semen available.
West Newbury, MA 
978-363-2341



Montgomery Park Farm
American Saanens and LaMancha dairy goats for sale.
11 Morgan Ave.
Newbury, MA  01951
978-465-9448
montgomerypark@yahoo.com


Oak Hollow Livestock
Boer goats and meat kids for sale
69 Old Winchendon Rd
Gardner, MA 011440
413-695-0771
csdavis@oakhollolivestock.com


October Hill Farm
Nigerian Dwarf dairy goats for sale.
49 Taylor St.
Granby, MA  01033
413-467-2866
peggynugent@yahoo.com



Rosasharn Farm
Nigerian Dwarf dairy goats for sale. Semen available.
57 County Street
Rehobeth, MA  02769
508-252-5247
anne@rosasharnfarm.com



The Farmstead at Mine Brooke
Aged goat cheeses available at select retailers. Farm store
8 Mountain Road
Charlemont, MA  01339
413-339-8500
GoatRising@Verizon.net



Tregelly's Fiber Farm
Woven rugs and blankets from mohair.
15 Dodge Branch Rd
Hawley, MA  01339
413-625-6448
tregellys@hotmail.com



West Elm Farm
Goat's milk & lanolin soap
65 West Elm St.
Pembroke, MA  02359-2110
781-826-3581
info@westelmfarm.com



Westfield Farm
Fresh and aged goat cheese, in specialty stores or by mail order.
28 Worcester Road
Hubbardston, MA  01452
978-928-5110
stetson222@verizon.net



Yeshua's Glory Nubians
Nubian goats for sale.
Winchendon, MA 
yeshuasglorynubians@yahoo.com



Dragonfly Farm
Nigerian Dwarf dairy goats for sale.
48 Madigan Lane
Harvard, MA  01451
978-456-9357
jmk@rwdean.com


New Hampshire

4M Gateway Farm
Oberhasli goats for sale. Goat milk soap.
Dunbarton, NH 
mrstoe@aol.com



Dawn Land Farm
Nigerian Dwarf dairy goats for sale.
P.O. Box 469
East Hampstead, NH  03826
dawnland@gsinet.net



Fieldstone LaManchas
819 Clement Hill Rd.
Contoocook, NH  03229



Garden Dreams
Goats milk soap (also offers other bath/beauty products from homegrown and local herbs).
PO Box 227
Eaton, NH  03832
603-367-9913
sales@gardendreams.org



Has It All Farm
Nigerian Dwarf dairy goats for sale
PO Box 288
Rindge, NH  03461-0288
jmcgonagle@avaya.com


Hayden Farm
Saanen goats for sale.
Hollis, NH
hthayden@att.net


Heart Song Farm
Fresh and aged goat cheeses. Available by mail-order or at select retailers in New Hampshire.
P.O. Box 237
Gilmanton Iron Works, NH  03837
603.364.GOAT
valerie@heartsongfarmnh.com


Jackson Farm
Boer goats for sale.
38 Hart Roberts Road
Chester, NH  03036
603-887-5080
fahmah@jacksonfamilyfarm.com



Jesta Farm
Goat milk soap. Nubian goats for sale, semen available.
190 Drinkwater Rd
Hampton Falls, NH  03844
603-772-6963
JestaFarm@aol.com



Riverslea Farm
Goat meat.
362 North River Rd.
Epping, NH  03042
603-679-2629
info@riversleafarm.com



Roeburn Dairy Goats
French Alpine goats for sale. Semen available.
PO Box 2103
Lebanon, NH  03766
603-448-3450
Catharine.L.Mabie@hitchcock.org



Roka Farm
Cashmere yarn and roving
97 Success Road
Milan, NH  03588
603-586-4050
mswhmtns21@hotmail.com



Sleeping Monk Farm
Farm store offers mohair/alpaca yarns. Angora goats for sale.
116 Ashby Road, P.O. Box 261
New Ipswich, NH  03071
603-878-2183
sue@sleepingmonkfarm.com



Walnut Hollow Farm
Nigerian Dwarf dairy goats for sale.
40 Walnut Hill Road
Amherst, NH  03031
603-673-6406
info@walnuthollowfarm.com


----------

